

Ask HN: Worthwhile hacker events in the Bay Area for March/April 2009? - denglish

My business partner and I are in SF from Australia until mid April. We are working on a SaaS style collaborative modelling tool.  We've been reading up on events listed on meetup.com, garysguide.org, sdforum.com and googling what we can find. Can anyone recommend any other websites, or particular must see events?<p>Doug
======
skmurphy
Bootstrappers Breakfast Mar 13, 17, 27; Apr 3, 10, 21, 24
<http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/>

Fibre High: rent a cube for a month as home base <http://www.fiberhigh.com/>

Hackers & Founders Mar 25 <http://www.hackersandfounders.com/>

New Tech Meetup Apr 7 <http://www.meetup.com/svnewtech/>

Plug & Play: rent a cube for a month as home base
<http://www.plugandplaytechcenter.com/>

SDForum Cloud & SOA SIG Mar-24
[http://www.sdforum.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=Page.viewPage...](http://www.sdforum.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=Page.viewPage&pageId=652&parentID=483&nodeID=1)

Silicon Valley Startup Entrepreneurs (many events) <http://www.svase.org>

Workit: another good calendar <http://www.workit.com/>

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks for the plug, Sean (skmurphy).

I host Hackers and Founders (www.hackersandfounders.com), and we get together
every couple of weeks to tip a pint and have a chat about stuff. About half of
the people that attend are pretty active on Hacker News.

If March 25 doesn't work for you, drop me a line, I might be able to schedule
a meetup for you that works with your schedule. It would be a shame to come to
Silicon Valley for a while and not be able to hook up and chat with
interesting people. That's really why you're here.

The New Tech Meetup: <http://www.meetup.com/svnewtech/> happens fairly often
and seems to pretty popular. If you can't get in via RSVP, just crash it. A
lot of other people do that and they don't seem to get hassled.

------
thomaspaine
I hate to shamelessly self-promote, but I've actually been working on an event
search web app: <http://www.gocerebro.com>

It still has a long way to go (right now only about 10 other people know about
this), but hopefully it helps. Any feedback would be welcome as well.

~~~
jwilliams
Great site btw. Thanks.

------
rms
<http://superhappydevhouse.org/> is fun

------
jwilliams
Actual links for the curious: <http://www.meetup.com/>
<http://www.sdforum.com/> <http://sf.garysguide.org/>

Also been sifting through: <http://www.churchillclub.org/index.jsp>
<http://www.eventbrite.com/>

------
fizx
Pivotal Labs does quality (and catered) lunch tech talks every Wednesday. They
tend to be web/ruby-centric.

Update/Edit: NoiseBridge has weekly meetups in machine learning, synthetic
biology, and other subjects. <https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/NoiseBridge>

------
callmeed
There's always the web 2.0 expo ... not purely hackerish, of course but there
could be some worthwhile speakers and/or connections to be made
<http://www.web2expo.com/webexsf2009>

~~~
satyajit
Costly affair...

------
aristus
Every Wednesday we have the Open Hacker House in San Francisco from 8am to
6pm: <http://archivd.com/open-hacker-house>

------
dfield
A really fun one that will be going on soon is Startup Weekend. Here's the
URL: <http://sf2.startupweekend.com/>. It's from April 3rd to 5th.

------
denglish
Thanks for all of the great tips everyone. Should keep us busy :). Looking
forward to meeting some of you at some of the events.

------
timcederman
If you want to catch up with an ex-pat Aussie for a beer or two while you're
here, just drop me a line.

